# ambrosia maple cutting board



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

I got a great deal on a 9' board of ambrosia maple. I haven't figured out how i will seal the holes that the ambrosia beetle made.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks great. How 'bout injecting them with black epoxy using a big vet needle, leave the epoxy just a hair proud of the hole, then sand? 




.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

thats something woodcraft would carry, needle and all? thats what i was thinking but didn't know where i could get the needle!!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

brown down said:


> . . . thats what i was thinking but didn't know where i could get the needle!!


Any farm and ranch center will carry veterinarian supplies for those of us who can do most of our own shots and what-nots for our pets and livestock. You don't really need a hypo for it but unless you use one, you'll have a hard time getting enough in the hole in order to be thick enough to stand up to hacking and slicing and chopping. 

Not knocking your decision to use that species long grain, but Ambrosia Maple is pretty soft and won't take much abuse that way. End grain is best but unless you have a lot of streaks I realize it can look better long grain instead of end. 





.


----------

